
Python-like programming language interpreter written in Python - KAdot
https://github.com/akrylysov/abrvalg
======
fernly
Meta? You want meta? Try byterun [1], a full Python bytecode executor written
in Python...

[1] [https://github.com/nedbat/byterun](https://github.com/nedbat/byterun)

------
acomjean
We had to write a scheme like language interpreter in scheme in grad school. I
found it very meta, but interesting.

Northeastern Prof Wand taught the class, a quick google reveals it was 3 book
versions ago. Still teaching in Scheme though the book is 2009 (Racket).

[http://www.eopl3.com](http://www.eopl3.com)

And the git source from the book (more useful with the book though...):
[https://github.com/mwand/eopl3](https://github.com/mwand/eopl3)

------
chrisshroba
Thanks so much for posting this, you've inspired me to try my hand at writing
a similar parser. I'll definitely be using your code as reference as I go!

------
rakibtg
Thanks, the lexer implementation helps me a lot for my compiler design course
:-)

------
sabujp
tldr: ?

------
thewisenerd
python-like interpreter in python.

 _inception reference_

